# Do you think its bad to plug all this in to this power strip?



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Ok, I have a Monster Power HTS 1000 MKII I use to power all My HT stuff which includes....

Sony 30XS955 CRT HDTV, 
Onkyo TX-SR600 Receiver, 
Behringer EP1500 Amp, 
Behringer DSP1124P Eq, 
Oppo 971 DVD Player 
and a Terk TV5 amplified TV antenna.

Is this too much for the power strip? I never had any problems but I always wondered about it.If Iwas sucking all the power out of it would'int the fuse just pop on the power strip and the lights be dimming? It says it has a maximum current rating of 1800 watts. Is there a way I can figure out how much my equipment is drawing?Im pretty sure the worst thing to have pluged in is the Behringer EP1500, but its realy convenient for my set up. You see, I have the amp and BFD installed under the floor in the basement so I dont have to hear the fan noise and have them pluged into the switched outlets. This way I can turn on and off the amp and BFD from upstairs. Heres a link to the power strip....

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=1901


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

If you overload it the fuse/switch will pop. I have more than twice that amount of components including 3 power amps on mine and I only have problems when I add a 2400w heater to the strip. HT gear on its own won't draw that much power.

Hakka.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Agreed. I think I have that same HTS 1000 device, and I have a lot of stuff plugged into it. 

Outlaw 990
Sirius Radio
Couple Remote Chargers
BFD
DVD player
Sunfire Cinema Grand 5x200 amp
Audio Alchemy 2x150 amp
Dish Receiver/DVR
Turntable
Small lamp

and I used to have a 52" DLP plugged into it.

In a perfect world, I'd have another power strip and another circuit, but you know how that perfect world stuff goes...


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Personally i would never run a power amp on the same line as my other equipment because the current drawn will likly result on line sag which will degrade the performance of your system, if i were you i would be saving to have an electrician wire in a seperate curcuit for you amplifiers. You should notice an improvement in the performance of your system :bigsmile:

Maybe off topic but it is illegal to run one power board from another in Australia :dumbcrazy: Even if safe (which i dont think it is) you would probably notice an improvement in Bass response with your EP running from a seperate curcuit... However despite this will you be ok doing so... Probably


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a Triplite UPS (back up and surge protector) .... I have my TV, Receiver, DVD, DVR, VCR, SAT and rotor connected and it seems okay... :yes::yes:

I have never used all the equipment at the same time; just TV + DVD+ RCVR or TV + SAT + RCVR .

My Subs are connected directly to the wall outlet ... but I think they're in the same circuit ... :dontknow::dontknow:

Can somebody tell me the difference between Joules and VA???? .... my UPS is good up to 1000VA but I've seen a power strip good to 2900 joules .... which one is better???... :scratch::scratch:


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

joule 




- The joule (pronounced DJOOL) is the standard unit of energy in electronics and general scientific applications. One joule is defined as the amount of energy exerted when a force of one newton is applied over a displacement of one meter. One joule is the equivalent of one watt of power radiated or dissipated for one second. 
In some applications, the British thermal unit (Btu) is used to express energy. One Btu is equivalent to approximately 1055 joules.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Volt

is the total amount you may draw out of a equipment.
in other words they are not the same. 
hope this helps


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Actually, "amount you may draw" is a better description of current. A volt is one Joule per Coulomb and is the unit of potential. Joules are units of energy, as noted above. Coulombs are units of charge.


----------

